# واخيرا الكراك القاتل للـ Autodesk Civil3D 2012 من المهندس قيس وحصريا على المواقع العربية والاجنبية



## م.قيس (26 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم وبعد اقل من اسبوع وكما وعدتكم جئت بالكراك القاتل للبرنامج
​

اعذروني سوف اعطيكم نبذة بسيطة عن ميسرة المعاناه في ترخيص البرنامج حيث استجمعت المعلومات من اكثر من 5 مواقع حتى رأيتم الشرح والمعلومات والملفات والاكواد بهذه الصورة البسيطة والميسرة

بعض الاخوة خطر على بالهم اني نسيت الموضوع ولكن والله غلبني حتى وجدت الحل لي ولكم وقلت لكم البرنامج يعطي 30 يوم بوعدكم ما يخلصوا الا ويكون جاهز باذن الله

الان مع الشرح

نقول بسم الله

1- افصل النت تماما من الجهاز بعد تحميل ملف الكراك
2- صلي على النبي محمد
3- افتح البرنامج وليس الكراك وسيطلب منك بالفراغات
4- نعبي السيريال 69696969-666
5- نعبي رقم المنتج Product Key = 237D1
6- ثم next ten choose I have an activation code then next brothers 
7- الان اهم ملاحظة هنا شغل الكراك وفقط اضغط على ايقون Patch قبل اي شيء انتبه لا تضغط Generate

8- وانتظر حتى يعطيلك رسالة ان تمت العملية بنجاح ، ثم انسخ من البرنامج Request code 
ثم اضغط علىgenerate 
رح يطلعلك في خانه الاكتيفيشن داخل الكراك طبعا كود انسخة لكي تلصقه في اول مربع في برنامج الاوتوكاد ثم اضغط Next 

للامانه الشرح لاول مرة على المنتديات العربية والاجنبية ومني شخصيا ،
دعاء لي ولوالدي بطول العمر

اخوكم المهندس قيس
فلسطين
جامعة بوليتكنك فلسطين
قسم هندسة المساحة والجيوماتكس وهو اهداء الى هذا الملتقى

وهيك بنقدر نلخص الروابط لتحميل البرنامج والكراك


Autodesk Civil3D 2012 English

*http://trial.autodesk.com/47549/583/4758583/AutoCAD_Civil3D_2012_English_Win_32bit.exe*


Autodesk Civil3D 2012 French

http://trial.autodesk.com/47549/613/3781613/AutoCAD_Civil3D_2011_French_Win_32bit.exe


رابط الكراك
http://www.mediafire.com/?u9nq5s1luhk7bhb

الباسورد
eng.qais​

والسلام ختام 
اخوكم المهندس قيس
فلسطين
جامعة بوليتكنك فلسطين
قسم هندسة المساحة والجيوماتكس وهو اهداء الى هذا الملتقى


----------



## روني اوسو (27 أبريل 2011)

لااعرف كيف اشكرك


----------



## م.قيس (27 أبريل 2011)

حياااااااااااااكم


----------



## عزت محروس (27 أبريل 2011)

*أحسنت أخي الفاضل وجزاك الله خيراً *


----------



## م.قيس (27 أبريل 2011)

الله يخليك


----------



## روني اوسو (27 أبريل 2011)

هناك مشكلة عندما اضغط الpatch يعطي اضغط عندما license window appears


----------



## م.قيس (27 أبريل 2011)

انا حطيت البند رقم 6 باللون الاحمر لانو عارف هيك رح تغلطوا الغلطة يا اخي لما تشغل الباتش فورا اضغط على كلمة باتش


----------



## plane2010 (27 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير

أستأذنك فى نسخة 64 بت بجد تكون خدمة كبيرة ويا سلام لو يكون زي الملف الــ 32 كده سريع وحته واحده والله ما هناديلك غير بيا برنس


----------



## م.قيس (27 أبريل 2011)

plane2010 قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير
> 
> أستأذنك فى نسخة 64 بت بجد تكون خدمة كبيرة ويا سلام لو يكون زي الملف الــ 32 كده سريع وحته واحده والله ما هناديلك غير بيا برنس




تفضل اخي وهذي 64 بت لعيونك

وبس تنتهي من تحميلها اعطيك كراكها الخاص بها

http://trial.autodesk.com/47549/633/4758633/AutoCAD_Civil3D_2012_English_Win_64bit.exe

المهندس قيس


----------



## م.محمدمحمود (28 أبريل 2011)

حياااااك الله يا مهندس قيس 
الله يعطيك العافية خيووو 
مشكووور 
واخيرا بعد عناااء
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## plane2010 (28 أبريل 2011)

أشكرك بشدة يا مهندس وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## روني اوسو (30 أبريل 2011)

جربت لكن لم استفد نفس الرسالة السابقة ماالعمل ياصديقي


----------



## رياض الخرابشة (2 مايو 2011)

المهندس قيس لو سمحت كراك 64 بت


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (4 مايو 2011)

اخي الكريم 
الكراك لا يعمل 
جزاك الله خيرا عاى كل حال


----------



## م.قيس (4 مايو 2011)

لا اخي، الكراك يعمل


----------



## awad2000 (5 مايو 2011)

م.قيس قال:


> تفضل اخي وهذي 64 بت لعيونك
> 
> وبس تنتهي من تحميلها اعطيك كراكها الخاص بها
> 
> ...



اولا مشكور على المجهود الجبار الذي قمت به
ونحن فى انتظار الكراك


----------



## روني اوسو (5 مايو 2011)

كراك 32 لايعمل


----------



## Eng.Kamiran (11 مايو 2011)

many many thanks


----------



## المساح10 (11 مايو 2011)

الف الف الف شكر وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## م.قيس (11 مايو 2011)

اخواني الكراك يعمل ولكن للاسف هذا موقع ميت ولا يوجد تحفيز

المهندس قيس


----------



## م.قيس (25 مايو 2011)

up


----------



## الكثافه (26 مايو 2011)

follow us
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Rho-Engineering/203157153055112


----------



## ثعيلي (26 مايو 2011)

*شكـــــــــ وعرفان ـــــــــر*

*أحسنت أخي الفاضل وجزاك الله خيراً *​


----------



## saalaam (27 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله ألف ألف حسنة ومحى عنك ألف ألف سيئة


----------



## ثعيلي (28 مايو 2011)

*شكـــــــــ وعرفان ـــــــــر*

*أحسنت أخي الفاضل وجزاك الله خيراً *​


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (15 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.قيس (15 يونيو 2011)

هانى صابر محمد قال:


> بارك الله فيك




حياك الله اخي الكريم


----------



## safa aldin (15 يونيو 2011)

أحسنت أخي الفاضل وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## م.قيس (16 يونيو 2011)

safa aldin قال:


> أحسنت أخي الفاضل وجزاك الله خيراً




*حياك الله اختي الكريمة مرة اخرى*


----------



## البراء احمد عمر (16 يونيو 2011)

الاخ الفاضل المهندس قيس السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
واجهتنى مشكلتين فى اعداد البرنامج 
الاولى هى اثناء فك الضغط ظهر لى اخطاء كثيره فى الفك ولا ادرى لماذا ومع ذلك استمريت فى الفك وعند بداية التسطيب رفض قبول product key فهل من حل لهذا 
شكرا اخى الفاضل مهندس قيس وجعل الله ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م.قيس (16 يونيو 2011)

البراء احمد عمر قال:


> الاخ الفاضل المهندس قيس السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> واجهتنى مشكلتين فى اعداد البرنامج
> الاولى هى اثناء فك الضغط ظهر لى اخطاء كثيره فى الفك ولا ادرى لماذا ومع ذلك استمريت فى الفك وعند بداية التسطيب رفض قبول product key فهل من حل لهذا
> شكرا اخى الفاضل مهندس قيس وجعل الله ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك



اخي الكريم يبدو انك قمت بايقاف التحميل كثيرا ومن ثم تستمر اذان انعطب فقم بتحميله من جديد ولا توقف التحميل كثيررا ومن ثم اكتب ونحل المشكلة الاخرى


----------



## م.قيس (17 يونيو 2011)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t267211.html


----------



## ضرغام المساح (17 يونيو 2011)

مشكوررررررررررر ياااااااااااااااااااااااا غالييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## م.قيس (23 يونيو 2011)

up


----------



## shraderien (30 يونيو 2011)

م.قيس قال:


> السلام عليكم وبعد اقل من اسبوع وكما وعدتكم جئت بالكراك القاتل للبرنامج
> ​
> 
> اعذروني سوف اعطيكم نبذة بسيطة عن ميسرة المعاناه في ترخيص البرنامج حيث استجمعت المعلومات من اكثر من 5 مواقع حتى رأيتم الشرح والمعلومات والملفات والاكواد بهذه الصورة البسيطة والميسرة
> ...


أحسنت أخي الفاضل وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## قيس فلسطين (30 يونيو 2011)

up


----------



## علاء الدين الختيار (3 يوليو 2011)

شكرا بس يا ريت تلحقنا بكراك64bit


----------



## رضا صبيح (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*تفعيل AutoCad Civil 3D 2012*

*Autodesk Products 2012 x-force ****** for x32 & x64 System
*​:77:​


----------



## hwas (2 نوفمبر 2011)

ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## المصمم الاول1 (15 ديسمبر 2011)

اخي المهندس قيس نشكرك شكرا جزيلا على البرنامج ولكن كيف يتم تفعيل الكرا ل64 بت ممكن توضيح بالصور لو سمحت


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (16 ديسمبر 2011)

هل الكراك حلال او حرام او نحن نشئل عليه يوم الدين وهل ةالسلام


----------



## engsasa (14 يوليو 2012)

*أحسنت أخي الفاضل وجزاك الله خيراً 
*


----------



## engsasa (13 سبتمبر 2012)

اخي المهندس قيس نشكرك شكرا جزيلا على البرنامج​


----------



## م.قيس (13 سبتمبر 2012)

حياكم الله


----------



## Mohamed_elrawi (14 سبتمبر 2012)

ملف الكراك اتمسح من موقع التحميل :8:


----------



## محمو غنيم (9 يناير 2013)

ما المقصود ب ******* التي تقصدها


----------

